# Say Hello To My New MB-1...



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here it is, my first MB-1. It's a 1989, and in decent shape if you overlook the dent in the top tube. Here's the story:

A couple came in asking about tune ups, and left their bikes in the bed of their truck. I went out to look at them, and the first thing I saw was an XT thumb shifter peeking out above the bed. When I got to the back and opened the tailgate, there it was, a 1989 Bridgestone MB-1. I was a little surprised, and excited (does this mean I have a problem?), so I pulled it off of the post-Trek Fisher it was laying on and checked it out. The dent was a bummer, but I wanted this bike. Besides the dent, the only other thing wrong with it was the missing original wheels- it had some crappy single-walled wheels off of a Huffy or something. And the rear was trashed. So I quoted them a price to tune both bikes up, and let them know the Bridgestone needed a near rear wheel, and then proceeded to sell them a used Rockhopper to replace the Bridgestone. The girl was riding the Bridgestone, and she's about 5'6". The Bridgestone is a 20.5". The Rockhopper was a 17", so she liked it right away. I paid $40 for the Rockhopper, and sold it to them for $100 plus the MB-1. And I tuned up the Fisher for them, which just needed a tube and some lube.

I've spent the last couple days cleaning it, and I had some same-era XT wheels that I put on it. The rims are Matrix Aeros, which aren't quite right, but at least they are anodized black the original Ritcheys. And I really wanted to put some skinwalls on it, but it's hard to find decent ones anymore. I had some old Tioga Wonder Dawgs laying around, so I used them.

The grips aren't original (and are really lame, actually), and the rims aren't right, but everything else is there, the seat & seatpost, the biopace rings, the Ritchey Force stem, and all the XT bits. It rides really smooth (to and from taking pictures), and the front end is very quick and light. Wheelies are really easy. I'm looking forward to taking this out on some singletrack.

Enough words. Here's the pics:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah, top tube bites but I've always like the MB-1 & Zip. Gotta like 'em. Good find.

Penguin


----------



## XC-TLC (Jun 4, 2006)

I posted this in general discussion, but maybe someone here can help.
My uncle is looking to upgrade. He has an old MB-1 with a similar drive train, but a newer srsuntour fork, and v-brakes. It is in great shape. It is newer than the one listed above. it is all white. What do you guys think it might be worth?
thank you


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, it is steel. So the dent won't hurt that much.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

XC-TLC said:


> I posted this in general discussion, but maybe someone here can help.
> My uncle is looking to upgrade. He has an old MB-1 with a similar drive train, but a newer srsuntour fork, and v-brakes. It is in great shape. It is newer than the one listed above. it is all white. What do you guys think it might be worth?
> thank you


Put it on ebay, no reserve, and you'll find out what it's worth to one person. It's hard to determine values for a hobby like ours because it really is a passion, and therefore prices can vary greatly on the same thing. All I can say is that your Uncle's MB-1 would be worth more with the original fork and brakes.



taikuodo said:


> Well, it is steel. So the dent won't hurt that much.


Yeah, I'm gonna write it off as patina. Very strong, character-giving, but-thankfully-not-geometry-changing patina.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

those are nice bikes. I think that fork might be bent however. Or maybe its just my eyes. By the way, thats a Koski Dura Trac fork. Very nice handling forks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XC-TLC said:


> I posted this in general discussion, but maybe someone here can help.
> My uncle is looking to upgrade. He has an old MB-1 with a similar drive train, but a newer srsuntour fork, and v-brakes. It is in great shape. It is newer than the one listed above. it is all white. What do you guys think it might be worth?
> thank you


In this case, the SR Suntrou fork and V-Brakes will hurt the value of that bike.

eBay and let it ride, though I won't say you're sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> those are nice bikes. I think that fork might be bent however. Or maybe its just my eyes. By the way, thats a Koski Dura Trac fork. Very nice handling forks.


It does look bent, doesn't it? I just checked it, and it's fine, just the photo. Here's some new ones:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The fork looks okay to me. And if you ever want to part with it, let me know.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The fork looks okay to me. And if you ever want to part with it, let me know.


The thing that looks odd about the fork is that it seems to get it's offset towards the bottom 4-5" of the fork blade like other typical forks. The Koski has a much bigger radius in the blade that starts up near the brake boss. It doesnt look like a Koski blade to me. I thought maybe the same violent incident that dented the top tube nicely also bent the fork. And the fact that the wheels were replaced maybe indicated a destroyed front wheel. Head tube looked steep to me too but I dont see any ripples near the head tube. A direct side shot to see if the top of the fork blades lined up with the head tube would make it easier to see. Like I said, maybe its just my eyes.

In some shots it looks like the top tube almost bows downward a bit in relation to the dent, but cant tell from the pics... I would jump it off a loading dock with that dent there, but it should be fine otherwise... 

Plus you cant go wrong for basically getting it for free. I had an 89 back in the day and have another now. Its my favorite MB-1.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It doesnt look like a Koski blade to me. I thought maybe the same violent incident that dented the top tube nicely also bent the fork. And the fact that the wheels were replaced maybe indicated a destroyed front wheel. Head tube looked steep to me too but I dont see any ripples near the head tube. A direct side shot to see if the top of the fork blades lined up with the head tube would make it easier to see. Like I said, maybe its just my eyes.
> 
> In some shots it looks like the top tube almost bows downward a bit in relation to the dent, but cant tell from the pics.


jeez man, now you are making me nervous. I'm pretty sure the fork is legit. Can anyone identify it from this photo I took of the dropout?









And I double checked the fork against the head tube, and it looks straight it person, along with the top and down tubes coming into the head tube- no buckles or ripples. I'd kick myself if I missed something like that.

The dent is weird, mainly because it's pretty big, but the rest of the bike is in pretty good shape, just normal riding wear. I think something fell on the bike, or the bike fell really hard against something, or somebody dropped the weight of all the Anna Nicole media coverage on it. Wait, that would have crushed the entire bike, so couldn't have been that.

Anyways, it's fun, I like it, and I'll post some photos of it getting dirty.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Okay, I think it's legit. The fork here looks the same, with the same curve as mine, though I do know catalogs sometimes lie. And I mean the fork in the full-bike shot, seeing as though in the close-up it's a chrome fork.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's a pic of an '89 that I used to own. the fork bend looks the same to me. (sorry about the crappy pic - I have a better camera these days)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

djmuff said:


> jeez man, now you are making me nervous. I'm pretty sure the fork is legit. Can anyone identify it from this photo I took of the dropout?
> 
> View attachment 237155
> 
> ...


Thats definitely a Koski fork (Tange licensed version with Koski blades). I'll check out mine and get some pictures of it tonight.

And if it looks straight in person, then it most likely is. Have fun on it.


----------



## trapper89 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Shame on you*

A $40 Rockhopper for an MB-1. And you are proud of yourself? You're a thief!!! I'm surprised those poor folks got out of your shop with their truck and their sneekers. Why don't you post the name and address of your shop so the rest of us can keep our rides miles away. Did you tell them the dent made it dangerous to ride?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

trapper89 said:


> A $40 Rockhopper for an MB-1. And you are proud of yourself? You're a thief!!! I'm surprised those poor folks got out of your shop with their truck and their sneekers. Why don't you post the name and address of your shop so the rest of us can keep our rides miles away. Did you tell them the dent made it dangerous to ride?


Chill dude. She was riding a dented bike that was way to big for her and ended up with another older bike that fits. Sure she could have sold her bike on Ebay, got $200 for it, bought a rockhopper for $150 and be up $10, but gotta figure her time is worth something.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

trapper89 said:


> A $40 Rockhopper for an MB-1. And you are proud of yourself? You're a thief!!! I'm surprised those poor folks got out of your shop with their truck and their sneekers. Why don't you post the name and address of your shop so the rest of us can keep our rides miles away. Did you tell them the dent made it dangerous to ride?


I thought the same thing at first...but he did kind of do her a favor by putting her on a bike that actually fit...kind of shady, but if the Rockhopper was a solid ride, I guess I don't see any harm in it...:skep:


----------



## trapper89 (Apr 28, 2007)

*No sale*

Sorry, folks, but you cannot justify this or rationalize it away. This was not a bike in a dumpster, or at a garage sale with a $10 price tag on it, or a no-reserve eBay auction. Those people brought their bikes in for tune-ups, and the mechanic lusted after the Bridgestone ("I really wanted that bike") and figured out a way to get it away from them. And I'm sorry, but it's not all even in the end. An MB-1 is a cult bike. I don't see this guy proudly posting pictures of the Rockhopper he "traded" away. He traded a $40 (and just how did he get it for $40?) Rockhopper for an MB-1, and still had the nerve to charge them another $100 for an inner tube and some grease. Would YOU take your bike to this guy without closely checking all your components after you picked it up to make sure they didn't magically "morph" into something else? "The Phil Woods were kinda dirty so I swapped them for some low end Shimano. Shiny aren't they?" My opinion stands: thief.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

trapper89 said:


> A $40 Rockhopper for an MB-1. And you are proud of yourself? You're a thief!!! I'm surprised those poor folks got out of your shop with their truck and their sneekers. Why don't you post the name and address of your shop so the rest of us can keep our rides miles away. Did you tell them the dent made it dangerous to ride?


Great first post, thanks for your input.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

trapper89 said:


> Sorry, folks, but you cannot justify this or rationalize it away. This was not a bike in a dumpster, or at a garage sale with a $10 price tag on it, or a no-reserve eBay auction. Those people brought their bikes in for tune-ups, and the mechanic lusted after the Bridgestone ("I really wanted that bike") and figured out a way to get it away from them. And I'm sorry, but it's not all even in the end. An MB-1 is a cult bike. I don't see this guy proudly posting pictures of the Rockhopper he "traded" away. He traded a $40 (and just how did he get it for $40?) Rockhopper for an MB-1, and still had the nerve to charge them another $100 for an inner tube and some grease. Would YOU take your bike to this guy without closely checking all your components after you picked it up to make sure they didn't magically "morph" into something else? "The Phil Woods were kinda dirty so I swapped them for some low end Shimano. Shiny aren't they?" My opinion stands: thief.


Sounds to me that the people walked out of there happy. Just because he got the Rockhopper for $40 doesn't mean it's not worth more to someone else. If you had the opportunity to trade your Rockhopper for a MB1 and make a little money to boot wouldn't you do it? I'm sure he didn't have a gun to their head to make the deal. It was their decision to make the deal and I'm sure they're happy with it. Maybe you should call them and tell them you think they got totally screwed and make them feel really bad.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

XR4TI said:


> Sounds to me that the people walked out of there happy. Just because he got the Rockhopper for $40 doesn't mean it's not worth more to someone else. If you had the opportunity to trade your Rockhopper for a MB1 and make a little money to boot wouldn't you do it? I'm sure he didn't have a gun to their head to make the deal. It was their decision to make the deal and I'm sure they're happy with it. Maybe you should call them and tell them you think they got totally screwed and make them feel really bad.


Happiness from ignorance, does that make it entirely ethical? I think the "thief" accusation may have been a bit harsh, but I felt a little uncomfortable when I read the first post and was actually a bit surprised to see so many congratulatory posts before someone questioned the ethics of the "find".


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> Happiness from ignorance, does that make it entirely ethical?


I think the people who made the trade thought it was the right thing to do. I bet when they seen the Rockhopper they thought, it sure looks alot nicer than my Bridgestone. Alot of people want looks over function. Example. My brother has a nice 1988 Schwinn High Sierra. It's old so he wants a new bike. He thinks those bikes at Wal-mart are a major step up, all shiney with suspension and stuff. If I wouldn't of talked him out of the Wal-mart special he would have gotten exactly what he wanted. A new shiney crappy bike and proud of it. He would've sold me my old Schwinn back for $100 and told his wife. He sure is stupid, I got a brand new bike for the same amount he gave me for that old dusty Schwinn. He would've been more than happy to let me be the ignorant one and he's my brother.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

XR4TI said:


> I think the people who made the trade thought it was the right thing to do. I bet when they seen the Rockhopper they thought, it sure looks alot nicer than my Bridgestone. Alot of people want looks over function. Example. My brother has a nice 1988 Schwinn High Sierra. It's old so he wants a new bike. He thinks those bikes at Wal-mart are a major step up, all shiney with suspension and stuff. If I wouldn't of talked him out of the Wal-mart special he would have gotten exactly what he wanted. A new shiney crappy bike and proud of it. He would've sold me my old Schwinn back for $100 and told his wife. He sure is stupid, I got a brand new bike for the same amount he gave me for that old dusty Schwinn. He would've been more than happy to let me be the ignorant one and he's my brother.


I still think the 'ethical' thing would have been to do exactly what you did...i.e. you didn't let your brother screw himself through his own ignorance. 
I may be totally wrong about this. I just think if you can do something to prevent it, then 'blissful ignorance' isn't a good place to leave someone you could otherwise educate...especially if you stand to profit from it.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I can see valid points in both sides of this arguement and yes the $100 was a bit much for a tuneup, but I don't see a problem with an even trade Bridgestone for Rockhopper.

Sure the Bridgestone is worth more to the right person, but that pretty much means putting it on ebay. Not everyone has an ebay account, not everyone wants to go through the hassle of shipping a bike. Maybe they just wanted a decent bike for her to ride. The MB-1 did need new wheels, which would have probably cost them as much if not more than the tuneup and she would have still been on a bike that didn't fit. I think both sides made out nicely.

Btw, I love that quote in the catalog "If you can't go fast on the MB-1, you've got the wrong legs"


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to say, I felt pretty squeamish when I read the first post, as well. Part of the reason most people take their bikes to a shop is that they don't know much about them, and they're purchasing someone's expert opinion. If the OP had said "Wow, nice bike! These are pretty highly sought after! However, this one doesn't really fit you..." and proceeded from there, I would feel a lot more comfortable. Just because the couple "felt like" they got a good deal doesn't mean it was ethically sound.

FWIW, my best experiences with bike shops have been when they showed me how I could wring more miles out of my existing gear, when they could have easily upsold me to new stuff.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Folks, remember he traded a a fully working Rockhopper in the correct size (which is a nice ride, if not as cult-status as the MB-1) for a MB-1 with a shot POS rear wheel, a POS front wheel and frame damage. He put a new wheelset on the MB-1 before taking those shots.

I'd say it was a fair deal. Working bike + tuneup for a second for an incorrectly sized bike with potential life-ending damage that needed a fair outlay of cash to get working at all.

Now I probably would have given them a better deal, but I don't have to pay for shop overhead.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

thecrazyfinn said:


> I'd say it was a fair deal. Working bike + tuneup for a second for an incorrectly sized bike with potential life-ending damage that needed a fair outlay of cash to get working at all.
> 
> Now I probably would have given them a better deal, but I don't have to pay for shop overhead.


The $100 he charged them for the Rockhopper is what kind of gets me. Why not just charge them what you paid for it? You wouldn't have lost anything, and you would have kind of done them a favor by putting her on a bike that fits. The extra $100 just kind of looks like you're sticking it to them...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

*whoa...*

wow. This thread is back, but it has taken a turn for the worse. Let me address some things.

First off, to the noob, the guy who called me a thief- WAY too hasty man. Chalk it up to lack of experience on the forum, but you should try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Especially when it's your first post. Unbelievable.

Okay. I stole nothing. They knew I wanted the Bridgestone, I was clear on that. No need to be shady. It was way to big for her, and the wheels were crap. Plus it needed a complete tune. The Fisher that the guy was riding was nice, but also needed some attention (albeit not much).

I sold her a 1991 Specialized Rockhopper Comp. COMPELETELY original except for tires. I bought it for $40 at a thrift store, and actually put a lot of work into overhauling it. And by overhaul I mean cleaning and fresh grease in the hubs, BB, and headset. Plus I replaced anything that needed it, like cracked housing, frayed cables, etc. The bike was sweet when I was done, and I was selling it for $175, but I gave her $75 in trade for the Bridgestone, and I threw in the tune up for the Fisher. Does this make sense now?

Oh, and I took pictures of the Rockhopper. I'll post them later today so the thief-caller can eat his foot.

one more thing- thanks to those who defended me. Much appreciated.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

sho220 said:


> The $100 he charged them for the Rockhopper is what kind of gets me. Why not just charge them what you paid for it? You wouldn't have lost anything, and you would have kind of done them a favor by putting her on a bike that fits. The extra $100 just kind of looks like you're sticking it to them...


Dude,

If you're running a shop, you need to pay your expenses somehow. Buy low, sell high. You don't sell a bike for what you payed for it, because that doesn't even cover your own costs.

Running a shop and doing bike work out of your garage are two very different things. In the latter case you can sell stuff at your cost all day long. In the former case selling stuff at cost would put you out of business right quick.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

*the infamous Rockhopper*

Here it is. I take pics of all my bikes- even the ones I buy just to fix up and sell.

































Thief? I think not. How does that foot taste?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

djmuff said:


> ... How does that foot taste?


i wouldn't add that. somewhat confrontational. i did find the transaction to be fair though.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

thecrazyfinn said:


> Dude,
> 
> If you're running a shop, you need to pay your expenses somehow. Buy low, sell high. You don't sell a bike for what you payed for it, because that doesn't even cover your own costs.
> 
> Running a shop and doing bike work out of your garage are two very different things. In the latter case you can sell stuff at your cost all day long. In the former case selling stuff at cost would put you out of business right quick.


Dude,

Buy low, sell high? I've never heard of such an idea...

To the OP...considering the condition of the Rockhopper, it seems like a good deal all around. To those who know you, they were right to give you the benefit of the doubt. To those who don't know you, your original post just sounded a little sleazy...pics of that nice clean Rockhopper would have avoided all the drama...:thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Before even reading djmuff's rationalization, I didn't see anything wrong with the transaction. He made it clear to them he wanted their bike because of its nostalgic/historical value. He sold them a perfectly good bike that fit & she could actually ride safely and would probably go for at least $150 in a classified listing. He did a minor tuneup including a new tube on the other bike. What should he have charged her if he had just put a new rear wheel on it, tuned and cleaned it? Don't forget to consider overhead expenses when charging for services.


The MB-1 doesn't look like it has too many offroad rides left in her. That toptube bend looks rather nasty, and once it fails, the value on that frame will go in the toilet. 

Ultimately, regardless of the cult collector's opinion, a used bike is only worth what someone else is willing to pay. I've seen some pretty ridiculous sales on ebay lately. Would you pay a grand for a Fat Chance BOI fork? And when one does go for such an over-inflated amount, should that set the benchmark for the market value?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> He made it clear to them he wanted their bike because of its nostalgic/historical value.


I don't see anything in the original post even hinting at this. It went from the Bridgestone needs this and this and this, to "proceeded to sell them a used Rockhopper "...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

sho220 said:


> I don't see anything in the original post even hinting at this. It went from the Bridgestone needs this and this and this, to "proceeded to sell them a used Rockhopper "...


Can you blame me for leaving some details out? I was excited. They knew I liked and wanted the MB1, I made no suggestions otherwise. I explained this in my explanation above.

And the dent is rather large, but I think the bike has more than a few rides left in 'er. And if not, those last few rides will be sweet.

And I'll make sure to explain my deals COMPLETELY in the future.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Let's look at the facts here. That Bridgestone, based on the pics and Djmuff's description, was a basket case. The dent in the top tube does look nasty, plus the bike was too big for the customer and the wheelset was trash. The Rockhopper is a solid bike in excellent condition that has decent LX components. Plus, it was given an overhaul before he sold it, so his cost was the original $40, plus labor and parts.(And while we're on the topic,tell me how many businesses sell items at their original cost) It isn't as though he gave the customer a POS Huffy or Roadmaster for a mint condition MB-1! 

I doubt the Bridgestone would have much of a resale value had it been put up for sale in the condition he received it in. So, tell me again how this guy is a thief. 


Craig


----------



## trapper89 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have no reason to doubt the information contained in your later post, I have no problem with the deal as you describe it, and you have my apology for calling you a thief. If that's eating my foot then I am happy to munch it.
However, the deal you are describing now is not how your original post read. The transaction described in your original post was: customer came in, I saw their bike, I wanted it, I got it away from them. It described (apparently mistakenly) a betrayal of a customer's trust using the superior knowledge that they came to you for in the first place. You wrote it, I didn't.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I gave my daughter a Rockhopper just like that one and they are a sweet ride. A 89 MB- with a dented TT. Not sure about the tubing on 89's but i would think 92 , 93's are what i would be after. Fair deal, but who cares it's only the business of the two parties involved.

P.S. welcome to the Bridgestone owners club!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

trapper89 said:


> The transaction described in your original post was: customer came in, I saw their bike, I wanted it, I got it away from them.


That's how I read the original post as well, *but*, she was riding a bike too big, with a huge dent, that needed repairs/new parts. In the end, _*everyone*_ came away better off. I believe his original post was made, like he said, while he was excited about his new ride.

oh...and it's very cool that djmuff took the time and had the patience to explain the deal when he could have very well told the suspicious folks here (myself included) to get bent...:thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

sho220 said:


> I don't see anything in the original post even hinting at this. It went from the Bridgestone needs this and this and this, to "proceeded to sell them a used Rockhopper "...


You're right. He didn't mention that he said anything about why he wanted it, just that he wanted it. I guess I read into the post and assumed he couldn't contain his enthusiasm when he expressed his desire to have the MB-1 at all costs, regardless of the consequences or money...

Let's burn him at the stake!:madmax:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I'll give you my Pinarello and a $100 for your MB1.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

XR4TI said:


> I'll give you my Pinarello and a $100 for your MB1.


hmm... tempting. Let's see some pics.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

djmuff said:


> hmm... tempting. Let's see some pics.


 I love showing people this bike. So, I'll cover shipping on both bikes then?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Trapper- thanks for the apology. No hard feelings.

And XR4Ti, im sent


----------

